
Ask HN: Can you be a felon and still successful in tech? - anonypdx
Background: 20+ years ago, I did time for a white-collar crime. I completed parole. Restitution has long since been paid. I&#x27;ve gotten a pardon for my crimes. What most people don&#x27;t understand is pardon != expungement.<p>Felonies follow you forever.<p>I&#x27;m curious to know if other folks in tech have been able to overcome the stigma of a criminal record.<p>What have your experiences been?<p>Have companies been forgiving?<p>Have you been lowballed on pay?<p>Please share as much you&#x27;re comfortable with.<p>I&#x27;m very interested in others&#x27; experiences, and any advice anyone might have.<p>Thanks.
======
strken
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16925069](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16925069)
for some previous discussion

------
ddtaylor
I would imagine it depends on the crime. Can you give us some basic details of
what kind of classification it has or who the potential victims would be?

~~~
anonypdx
It was credit card fraud.

~~~
ddtaylor
Did you have to spend more than 2 years incarcerated?

~~~
anonypdx
3 years, but I'm not sure how that matters in this case.

